# Which non-NT type would you prefer to experience being, if you couldn't be an NT?



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Being an ENFJ sounds like a breath of fresh air to me.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

INFJ. I'd like to see how Introverted Intution works for them.


----------



## IamInnocent (Dec 23, 2011)

INFJ, ISTP and Ambiverted XNFP

INFJ - Ni dominant, can still see the complexity of our life. Plus, I get to be more introspective and spiritual than INTJ.
ISTP - Take life as easy as it goes. Maybe a little bit more anti-authority action-oriented but can be a badass Mechanic.
Ambiverted XNFP - Really wanted to know the world of feelings but don't want to get overwhelmed by them. ENFP were too extroverted for me while INFP were too introvert, balance them out would have an ultimate Ne and Fi. If develop in advance, Te and Si will be a tool for me to conquer the world. >


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

I would be a very unhealthy SFJ who acts like NTP, so nothing changes.


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

I could think of a couple.

ESFP to just get that fleeting carefree attitude, while still having a fast mind. 

ENFJ or ENFP for instant charisma. People just flock to those guys, it's ridiculous. It must be the facial expressions they have or something. People are just _different _around them.

ESTP for endless sex.

Not really interested in being an introvert. I get enough of a taste of that as I am now to know I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hmmm.... I would say either ESFJ (and experience my cognitive functions backwards) or the ENFJ.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

ENFP. They just seem to thoroughly enjoy life and people; I find it rather endearing, to be honest. Ah, to be 'fun', warm and inspiring... It's an exciting prospect for me!

It would be interesting to see how that feeling thing works as well.


----------



## iscem42 (Dec 2, 2011)

ISTP or ESTP since Se-dom or even aux seems like such a different perspective from what I'm used to. Maybe NFJ as well


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Although I'm perfectly happy with my type, I have wanted to be an ENFP on occasion. They seem to have more luck reasoning with other Feelers. Maybe if I could tap into their special brand of logic and emotional understanding, I would have far fewer conflicts with people.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I really like having some Ti around, but I'd still like to try something pretty different, so I choose ESTP.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

ESFJ
I'd just go with all the opposite letters! roud:


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

ESFP. I'd love to experience that crazy carefree, in-the-moment charm.

And when I switched back to INTJ I'd have experienced the spectrum... delicious.


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sapphyreopal5 said:


> Hmmm.... I would say either ESFJ (and experience my cognitive functions backwards) or the ENFJ.


To add to this, I want to see what it's like being on the other side of things, so that hopefully when I return to my INTP self I am more understanding of people who are very different from myself


----------



## jhoro115 (Jul 14, 2012)

ISTP, INFJ, ISTJ or ENFP


----------



## Kelvin (May 30, 2012)

I would like to be an ESTJ


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

ESTP. Always admired them.


----------



## Dove (May 7, 2010)

ESTP because of Se


----------



## Laertes (Jan 28, 2012)

ENFP, definitely. I'd really love to see what it's like being a warm-hearted people person, it's a part of me I wish I was stronger. I don't find the idea of being a Sensor appealing at all though.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

INFJ. I still get Ti and Fe, but with the bonus of dominant Ni. They're so interesting I just have to experience it for myself.


----------



## AlteredReality (Jul 22, 2012)

Probably ISFP. Mostly because I think I'm part ISFP underneath my INTP self anyways.


----------

